# Coming off Cipralex and the 2WW



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, I've posted on here before and you've kindly responded to me - I was wondering if you could help me again?

I have been on and off antidepressants for a few years now and prior to my current tx I had weaned myself down to 5mg of cipralex every other day. My consultant knew about this and recommended that I stay on this dose until ec to alleviate anxiety, so I had my last 5mg on Monday.  Since yesterday the side effects of stopping the pills have kicked in  - dizziness, feeling jittery etc (I've had these feelings when I came off cipralex before).  My concern is that these side effects could harm my embryos as I only had ET yesterday.  Could you help?  Thanks so much. X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Tessy,

Sorry not to reply earlier been busy last couple of days. The withdrawal effects won't have any impact on ET or potential implantation. They should resolve soon if they haven't already.

Lots of     for 2ww
Maz x


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Mazv, thanks very much for your reply - I think that the side effects are lessening a wee bit.  Thanks for reassuring me XX


----------

